# Finally! MAC Japan website is up!



## neotrad (Sep 3, 2005)

www.maccosmetics.co.jp/  is up!


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 3, 2005)

woha ö_Ö thats cool, maybe I can look up some stuff they don't have in europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ok, I can't read japanese... nice pictures though

thanx for the link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: the prices in Japan are even crazier than in Europe... would be 20,75US$ for an e/s...


----------



## kristabella (Sep 3, 2005)

they still have Beau! i want a Beau quad.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow. thats unusual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beau was never available on the website it was a Nordstroms exclusive...there are some in the clearance bin..


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 3, 2005)

wow! i wish i could read japanese! what's cleanse off oil/tranquil??? it's blue!!! li'm a cleanse off oil ho and this one looks pretty!! i want!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 3, 2005)

I want a Mac site for the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one that we can order from.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_I want a Mac site for the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one that we can order from._

 
Me too!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_wow! i wish i could read japanese! what's cleanse off oil/tranquil??? it's blue!!! li'm a cleanse off oil ho and this one looks pretty!! i want!!!!_

 
http://babelfish.altavista.com/
This may help you


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 4, 2005)

u r AWESOME angelwings!! thank you SOO much!!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_u r AWESOME angelwings!! thank you SOO much!!_

 
No problems June


----------

